# PensacolaHouseHunters LLC



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

It doesn’t matter if you "Talk to us First, or Last, just make sure you talk to us".... Residential, Commercial, Property Management. 
www.PensacolaHouseHunters.com
www.Facebook.com/PensacolaHouseHunters (Please "Like" and "Share") 

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

If you know of folks looking to buy or sell Real Estate. Ask them to drop me a call.

http://www.pensacolahousehunter.com/Pensacola_Florida_Real_Estate_listings/index.shtml

Also, if you're in Escambia or Santa Rosa Counties in NWFL and own property and want to know it's rough value, drop by this Link and I will let you know.... It's free.

http://ehomevalue.net/ (All information strictly protected. (In the comments, mention "Fishing Forum"))

Thanks,


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I actually am looking to purchase some sort of cheap rental property and have tons of questions!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

drop me a call -- Jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump


----------

